# Would it be totally lame if I got this?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Since Ruby is a pug, walking her in the summer can be challenging since they over heat quickly. I came across a dog bed that starts to cool when the dog lays down on it, so I really want to get that. 

But I just came across this, and I think with the cooling pet bed, and this bike trailer, it would be perfect to take Ruby for bike rides around toronto island beach or the lake in the summer time. The only thing, I dont want to look weird with a dog in a bike trailer, since those are usually things parents do for human kids lol. I hate when people put dogs in strollers, so I dont know if it would look just as annoying seeing someone with a dog in a bike trailer. But its such a cute mini trailer! What would you think if you saw someone riding a bike with a doggy trailer? 

Mini Dog Bike Trailer

And I would get one of these cooling beds to be put inside the trailer to keep her nice and cool:

COOL Pet Pad cooling gel dog
K9-KOOLEE portable cooling dog bed system


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Considering you have a pug, I would get it. But before I got it, I would try having her in a basket on the front or back. LOL


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that would be a great idea!! I've seen those bike trailers and think they are actually pretty cool. Those cooling beds work well...I can tell you that. Aspen has a giant one for the summers.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I personally think it would be awesome!!! and Ruby would probably really enjoy it once she got used to the idea


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Considering you have a pug, I would get it. But before I got it, I would try having her in a basket on the front or back. LOL


Thats what I wanted in the beginning! But she weighs 16 pounds and I only found front ones that go to 15 pounds lol. And I like the idea of the trailer because I can put the cooling bed in it, and she is fully enclosed so I know she wouldnt be able to jump out. Plus, the colours are pretty  lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sproket took the words out of my mouth. With pugs, I can understand this. I would walk her a little first to get exercise first. Then give her a ride. 

Post pictures when you go!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Seriously cute! And anyone that has a Pug or Pug-like dog would understand how easily they overheat. I think Ruby would love it. I used to take Toby in a stroller with my other guys walking because he gets too tired with his heart problems. He can go about 1/2 mile and he gives out. I think it's a great idea!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My friend has a bike trailer for her two pugs. They rarely go anywhere without their pugs, so they use it when they want to go on biking trails, so it's the best of both worlds. We are in FL, but they seem to fare pretty well as long as you are sensible and take iced water and watch them carefully. I guess they are pretty acclimatised, but if they do get too hot, we wet them down with iced water.
She also has a stroller which she uses for her old pug. He can't walk that far, but she knows it would absolutely break his heart if he had to stay at home whilst she takes the young pug out, so this way he gets to go as well. He absolutely loves it. I use to scoff at strollers, but honestly, when Mollie and Windy are like 20 years old and can't walk far, that's exactly what I will be doing. 
(stroller = pushchair Sozzle!).


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I wouldnt be above it! We used to have bulldogs when i was young, and i used to have one (made for kids) that i would put Max in and ride my bike to the park and we would play in the stream. I did it because bulldogs, like pugs, overheat easily and he couldnt go the mile and a half to the park otherwise.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know where it was, but somebody reviewed the cooling pet beds and complained about how heavy they were (especially when full of water) and how cumbersome they were to travel with. I do like the idea though!

I would LOVE a doggie bike trailer!! I already have a stroller so, let's be real, how much crazier would I look?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are very cool, and everyone looks at you when you have one! I saw one a couple of times in Indy, and I was goggling at it.

I actually almost bought one for Snorkels - I decided to go instead with a cart so Rebel could pull her, but so far I haven't been able to get the shanks to fit him. 

I should have gone with the little doggy trailer.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I never would have thought of the stroller for senior or disabled animals. When I worked at pet valu some woman bought a pink stroller because she was one of those people who was always carrying or holding her small dog. But its not a bad idea for senior dogs... I take my comment back when it has to do with dogs that would actually benefit from a stroller. 

The two beds that I was looking at, one of them says it is not filled with water, so hopefully its not too heavy.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Kat said:


> Since Ruby is a pug, walking her in the summer can be challenging since they over heat quickly. I came across a dog bed that starts to cool when the dog lays down on it, so I really want to get that.
> 
> But I just came across this, and I think with the cooling pet bed, and this bike trailer, it would be perfect to take Ruby for bike rides around toronto island beach or the lake in the summer time. The only thing, I dont want to look weird with a dog in a bike trailer, since those are usually things parents do for human kids lol. I hate when people put dogs in strollers, so I dont know if it would look just as annoying seeing someone with a dog in a bike trailer. But its such a cute mini trailer! What would you think if you saw someone riding a bike with a doggy trailer?
> 
> ...


Ok... I may be in for a flaming for saying this, but isn't this encouraging obesity in a dog by hauling it around in a trailer, in a bike basket, etc. ? Wouldn't it be better off walking?

Yes, dogs get hot. I take loads of water with me whenever I've walking or running the dogs because the puppy has a predisposition to overheating. (Squirt bottles or camel-backs are especially useful.) And if they get hot, I wet down their undersides to help them cool down. 

No matter what the breed, dogs need to exercise. Not be put in strollers & paraded around.

FWIW,


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im not one of those lazy dog owners who doesnt take their dogs for walks. In the summer time, I dont want her to over heat and have a stroke, pugs can over heat very quickly, and I dont trust "cold water" to do the trick. I always take her through trails and forests off leash and she runs around like crazy. Shes 16 pounds, is raw fed. Very trim and slim and athletic. If you would have read my whole post, the purpose of the bike trailer is to take her with me outside to enjoy the nice weather without is being dangerous for her. Obviously Im not going to keep her in there the whole time, Ill let her walk for like ten minutes and put her back in to cool off. She cant keep up with me if I were going on a bike, I dont think, and I wouldnt trust her not to run in front of my wheel. 

I dont want her stuck in doors on the hot summer days. Last summer it was so hot and humid that I could only take her for walks late at night. 

And if you read my post also, I said I hate people who put their dogs in strollers cause they dont let their dogs walk. I try to give Ruby as much excercise as possible. On sundays, when the weather is nice, especially in the fall and spring, I take her out for walks through trails for 2-4 hours, entirely off leash. 

Pugs heat faster because of their flat faces, they cant get rid of body head fast enough, Im not going to risk my pugs life and health on hot summer days. 

People always tell me she is the thinnest pug they have ever seen, and I make it my goal to keep her healthy because it breaks my heart to see obese animals. 

Im not looking for a lazy solution, Im looking for a way to bring Ruby with me to more places in the summer time. My friend is getting a papillon, and it would be awesome to bring them to the toronto beach in the summer.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ya sadly having an outside during the warm weather Pug is generally FAR less healthy then limiting their exercise durring said warm weather!:frown:

Brody's Mom has to be locked up in the house or tack room when we are out on the farm in the late spring thru fall....winter she is ALL over the place, but if it is over 70-ish she over heats and doesnt know how to calm or cool her self!!:frown: (Just like what was mentioned about the Frenchie that over heated by running the fence line in 68* weather!!)

Kat I dont think that would be a bad idea at all....I mean it would allow Ruby to go all over with you........but it would keep her from getting over heated(especially with the mat on the bottom!!) :thumb:

You DO have a Pug after all....Brody would be the same way..........if he liked being out side!!LOL :lol:
(Although we MIGHT end up getting one of those mats for car rides...he over heats when he sun bathes in the summer!!:tsk


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya, Ruby likes to sun bathe too! For a dog who doesnt fare well in hot weather, they like to bask in the sun like cats lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Ya, Ruby likes to sun bathe too! For a dog who doesnt fare well in hot weather, they like to bask in the sun like cats lol.


HAHA, aint that the truth!?LOL

I made this photo last May...he had been laying like this for over a hour, now it was only about 75* out...but he was LOVING the warm concrete!LOL 










Sorry about the size!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Ok... I may be in for a flaming for saying this, but isn't this encouraging obesity in a dog by hauling it around in a trailer, in a bike basket, etc. ? Wouldn't it be better off walking?
> 
> Yes, dogs get hot. I take loads of water with me whenever I've walking or running the dogs because the puppy has a predisposition to overheating. (Squirt bottles or camel-backs are especially useful.) And if they get hot, I wet down their undersides to help them cool down.
> 
> ...


When your dog has heart disease and cannot go long distances yet likes to come along, then yes, you get a stroller or carry her 80 percent of the time.

And when we walk in the summer, it's pretty darn hot to be holding a dog to your chest.

Not all dogs are the picture of health. And some dogs just can't because of the bodies that we have bred into them that makes them unable to walk long distances without risking their health. ESPECIALLY in the heat of the summer.

I am really offended by your "parading around" comment. Obviously, you have never had a dog with disabilities. i know a woman with a double stroller who has two dogs with severe disabilities. She is not "parading" anything but she cares enough about her dogs to get them out and about.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, aint that the truth!?LOL
> 
> I made this photo last May...he had been laying like this for over a hour, now it was only about 75* out...but he was LOVING the warm concrete!LOL
> 
> Sorry about the size!!!


Rebel would love to do that, but he is bald so the poor thing sunburns. And BOTH of my dogs will lay out in the heat and just pant like crazy, on the sidewalk - when they could be under a shady bush! Crazy dogs.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband and I have been wanting to get me one of those. I dont drive so I ride my bicycle around.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> No matter what the breed, dogs need to exercise. Not be put in strollers & paraded around.
> 
> FWIW,


Yep, for sure I use to have the exact same opinion a few years ago. I'm a huge believer in exercise for dogs, no matter the breed. However, I've adjusted my thinking a bit when it comes to disabled dogs or pugs in the summer heat.
I will say, that even by my standard, these pugs do get a lot of exercise. The older pug just can't walk the 3 miles or so that the younger pug can, so he is put in the stroller once he's tired out physically and then his brain gets a workout.

As for the bike trailer, they only use it when they are going on 10mile or so trail rides, so having the bike trailer means the pugs can go along instead of being stuck on the couch at home. 
They also do a lot of swimming, the old boy has his life jacket on, but he does 20 laps a day. Not bad for a 14 year old, arthritic old boy. The younger pug had a hip replacement at 7 months old, so exercise is vital for keeping her muscles strong and supple.

Kat - wetting the dogs down when it gets really hot makes a huge difference, I do it with Mol all the time. We get over 100deg here most days over summer here, with 99% humidity, so we are use to dealing with the heat - it does suck a lot of the time though!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

MollyWoppy, is that your pug? Such a cool photo! My friends dad has a pool and we did want to go there this summer, would be cool to see Ruby jump into a pool... if I was brave enough to let her haha. 

I know wetting a dog down does make a difference, but after a certain point I just want her to cool down by actually being in a cool place. 

I have heard of some scary pug stories because of heat, and the owners never saw it coming, they thought their pugs could handle it because they werent showing any outward signs of heat exhaustion. 

Even if I cant take Ruby outside for a walk on a freezing day, or a super hot and humid day, I play with her until she tires in the living room. Our living room is pretty huge, she has a lot of space to run around in, so enough tug of war and fetching can pull her through a day or two if needed. I always make sure she gets some form of physical activity.

I live by the lake, and on nice days I like to take her down to the lake and we climb up and down large rocks, both mental and physical excercise. I dont do just "sidewalk" walking if I have the chance to do more of a fun mental workout with her.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

No, I'd love to have her, but she's my friends young pug. I look after her a lot though. When it comes to overheating, we are pretty observant - when they are panting and the tongue goes wider towards the end and/or the sides start folding over, time to stop everything. But, these 2 can probably take a lot more heat than most pugs out there! They are cute dogs though, I never thought I'd be the type to like them, but I found out I do, they are certainly clowns, and, naughty! Actually, Ruby looks just like Lola, just a little darker around the eyes. She really is a cutie, you are lucky!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So true, I never thought I would be a pug person lol. With their higher maintenance and wrinkle care, I never saw myself having one but it happened anyway :tongue:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Have you seen the cooling vests or collars? My mother uses a cooling vest on her pug and it really does work well. Here is a link to just one of the many companies that make them Cool Vest&#174 for Dog; Product Information I believe my mothers is made by Ruffwear Ruffwear Swamp Cooler


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Noodles has a stroller because she cannot walk far (luxating patella) ad gets heat stroke extremely easy. We learned this the hard way this past summer. It was very bad. She has a flat face so she cannot be in heat long. I take offense to people that call me or my dog lazy. She walks and goes in the stroller or backpack(sherpa) when shes ready. I dont "parade" her around... Thats obnoxious to even say. Id rather look like an idiot with a healthy(ish)dog in a stroller than a dog in severe pain or a DEAD dog!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xellil said:


> When your dog has heart disease and cannot go long distances yet likes to come along, then yes, you get a stroller or carry her 80 percent of the time.
> 
> And when we walk in the summer, it's pretty darn hot to be holding a dog to your chest.
> 
> ...


Once again people are over-reacting.

Does someone who posts here REALLY have to put a disclaimer in their msg saying things like "of course this doesn't apply to people with animals who are disabled, have health issues..." 

With the number of small dogs like pugs, papillons, chihuahuas, etc that I have seen being carried around in purses or in little strollers, is it any wonder that I think they are being babied to the detriment of their health? 

Please, let's keep things in perspective.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Once again people are over-reacting.
> 
> Does someone who posts here REALLY have to put a disclaimer in their msg saying things like "of course this doesn't apply to people with animals who are disabled, have health issues..."


yes, you do. You were the one who said to throw water on a hot dog. Pug owners have carefully explained why that's not always possible - and those dogs are perfectly healthy. 

Even before I found out my dachshund had heart disease, we were carrying her for part of our walks because it was too much to ask four tiny legs to walk 6 steps for every step my Dobie takes.

There are lots of reasons people would carry/put a dog in a stroller or trailer. And not all are because they are disabled. 

Even fat dogs - when Snorkels weighed double her perfect weight I was carrying her. i guess people thought I was just "parading" a fat dog around and not getting her enough exercise.

Paris Hilton with a chihuahua in her purse in at a club in New York is one thing - someone with a dog in a trailer or stroller is totally different.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> Even before I found out my dachshund had heart disease, we were carrying her for part of our walks because it was too much to ask four tiny legs to walk 6 steps for every step my Dobie takes.


This is probably the cutest description of a small dog walking... as a small dog owner, I've always thought of this. When I'm walking, Noodles takes maybe 5x extra steps. How exhausting that must be! lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> This is probably the cutest description of a small dog walking... as a small dog owner, I've always thought of this. When I'm walking, Noodles takes maybe 5x extra steps. How exhausting that must be! lol


yes I figure after half a mile for us it's like three miles for them! And when Snorkels get into a certain rhythm at a fast walk, her little legs are just a blur. Probably Noodles is the same.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

xellil said:


> yes, you do. You were the one who said to throw water on a hot dog. Pug owners have carefully explained why that's not always possible - and those dogs are perfectly healthy.


Please stop putting your interpretation of my posts up as fact. I didn't say "to throw water on a hot dog". I said "I take loads of water with me whenever I've walking or running the dogs because the puppy has a predisposition to overheating. (Squirt bottles or camel-backs are especially useful.) And if they get hot, I wet down their undersides to help them cool down." 

Wetting down a dog all over is not necessarily the cooling method, but wetting them underneath, where there is no fur, helps. As does offering them cool water frequently in hotter weather or if they have really been exerting themselves.



> Even before I found out my dachshund had heart disease, we were carrying her for part of our walks because it was too much to ask four tiny legs to walk 6 steps for every step my Dobie takes.
> 
> There are lots of reasons people would carry/put a dog in a stroller or trailer. And not all are because they are disabled.
> 
> ...


Yes, different dogs move at different rates. However, if you move them at a constant pace, eventually EVERYONE winds up running/walking at the same rate, whether that be 1 step or 5. RUNNING is a totally different matter; I would NEVER expect my friend's beagle to be able to keep up with my GSPs when they are flat out running. 

BTW, we started "pack walks" where our friends who have a lab/GSD mix & a beagle (who was getting a bit rotund) would go for walks with us & our GSPs in the conservation areas. At first their lab mix wasn't able to keep up with our dogs at all. Now he & the GSP pup run around like mad things, playing together at top speed. He's now got a waist & has gained some nice muscle definition.

Meanwhile, the beagle has DEFINITELY lost weight, as he was looking a bit like a keg on legs. He used to fall behind us walkers, at which time we'd have to wait for him to catch up. But now he is in our "walkers pack" while the other three dogs are racing around way out front.

So yes, fat dogs CAN exercise with the rest of us.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i also have a pug i never thought i'd have.....never wanted one, either LOL

we put in air conditioning and we walk our pug....in the heat.....short walks more often during the day.

from what i've read and i don't know this for sure....by the time pugs start to show the signs, they are already in distress....

i don't understand how a cooling vest or jacket would keep them cool, since they cannot cool down by ordinary measures....

when we come inside, i have a room temp towel, not cold water, but room temp...and i wipe him down, which helps....otherwise, i just limit his exposure to the hot outdoors...and in the summer, we do our exercising before it gets hot....or we do it on the treadmill in the air conditioning.

those horror stories are real....i'm not taking any chances, ya know? but that's just me....and my poorly bred pug 

let me know how it works, kat...the bed, the jacket or whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah this thread got a little out of hand. I was posting about buying the trailer and cooling bed to take Ruby with me more places in the summer while keeping her comfortable and cool and I think Submariner misinterpretted that to thinking I dont let my dog excercise. She is a very active pug and I do as much as I can with her. But like I said before, and what Magicre also said, they cannot cool themselves down like other dogs can and horror stories happen when owners least expect them to. In the summer time, I am limited to walking her at night time when it has cooled down. Throughout the day I only take her outside to do her business and a quick 10 minute walk around the street. 

I live in an apartment and we only have air conditioning in the living room, so when its summer time, especially on the really hot and humid nights, I have to sleep in the living room with her because she starts panting in her crate, and I want her to be comfortable, especially while sleeping.

Submariner, I know there are those people out there who do get small dogs as if they were an accessory by putting them in small handbags and blinging them out. I think its safe to say that everyone on this forum, if not most people on this forum, treat their dogs like ''real dogs'' and dont do things like paris hilton does to her dogs. The whole point of getting the bike trailer is to help keep my dog active in the summer time. Going to the toronto beach, she can go in the water and cool down that way, its not like im just going to leave her locked up in there the whole time. Shes young, only 2 years old, and loves to be active, so I wouldnt take that away from her. 

I could never imagine putting Ruby in a handbag and walking around with her that way, for one, I would look ridiculous, and for two, she HATES being held, she loves to run and walk around. When I take her to the off leash trails, the second I take her leash off she does a quick sprint around me and starts jumping around. I always bring toys on our walks so I can throw and play fetch outside too. And thats all Im gunna say about that lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

a pug in a handbag....that's funny.

we have air conditioning in our apartment mostly for my honey and me....now that we have bubba, i'm really glad we made the investment...they are the floor model kinds....

and yeah, we pay a premium for electricity, but what price comfort and life?

i walk the dogs in the summer in the early a.m. and maybe if it cools down at night.

as soon as he pants, we are on our way home...he can make it about a mile.....and it doesn't have to be extreme temps.

we chose to have a pug...and whilst he needs exercise, he also needs a certain type of care.....and i'm glad i can provide it...with a treadmill, a heater and an air conditioner.

i keep looking at those cooling beds and jackets...and i can't see how they would work....but let me know if you do it....because i'll get one if it works.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> Please stop putting your interpretation of my posts up as fact. I didn't say "to throw water on a hot dog". I said "I take loads of water with me whenever I've walking or running the dogs because the puppy has a predisposition to overheating. (Squirt bottles or camel-backs are especially useful.) And if they get hot, I wet down their undersides to help them cool down."
> 
> Wetting down a dog all over is not necessarily the cooling method, but wetting them underneath, where there is no fur, helps. As does offering them cool water frequently in hotter weather or if they have really been exerting themselves.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I guess your saying you put water on a hot dog doesn't really mean to put water on a hot dog. Silly me.

Yes, fat dogs can exercise. And should exercise. I should know. I have a dog that lost fifty percent of her body weight. That doesn't mean they can even take a stroll at the same distance a dog with legs two feet long can take when their legs are two inches long. A dachshund walking with a Doberman takes five steps for every step the Doberman takes. Maybe that would make no difference if the dachshund were a year old. Regardless, I carry her alot when we walk.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> Yeah this thread got a little out of hand. I was posting about buying the trailer and cooling bed to take Ruby with me more places in the summer while keeping her comfortable and cool and I think Submariner misinterpretted that to thinking I dont let my dog excercise. She is a very active pug and I do as much as I can with her. But like I said before, and what Magicre also said, they cannot cool themselves down like other dogs can and horror stories happen when owners least expect them to. In the summer time, I am limited to walking her at night time when it has cooled down. Throughout the day I only take her outside to do her business and a quick 10 minute walk around the street.
> 
> I live in an apartment and we only have air conditioning in the living room, so when its summer time, especially on the really hot and humid nights, I have to sleep in the living room with her because she starts panting in her crate, and I want her to be comfortable, especially while sleeping.
> 
> ...



In the summer, we only walk right at dusk. i think this summer, we might just swim instead of walk. It's alot hotter in Texas than it was in Indiana.

Frankly, I think the trailer is a great idea. I'm going to take another stab at the shafts on Rebel's cart so maybe I can get it to fit him so that he can pull her. I figure that would be a plus for both of them.


----------

